# Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000 software



## animaehawk (Feb 22, 2009)

I just sent someone with a similar problem over to this thread. I am having the exact same problem as the first poster on this thread. Even if I delete and use microsoft to reinstall the program it prompts me for the CD. 

I did some googling and found what I thought was the correct software that would take care of the problem. But all it seems to be is a newer version of the Life Cam program but it still won't read my Camera. :4-dontkno

Here http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/DownloadResult.aspx?category=ICE&type=Webcams&name=VX3000&os=XP_64&lang=en


I went into the Device manager. Right clicked on the Microsoft Live Cam (which had the yellow circle with the black exclamation point beside it) scrolled down and clicked on properties and it gave me this message:

"Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device." :sigh:

Troubleshooting told me to uninstall and reinstall etc. I didn't have the cd so I used the software from the link (posted earlier) and it told me that I basically couldn't do it without the CD. 

I still hear the 'duh dum' sound whenever I plug the webcam into one of my two perfectly functional usb ports (I know they work because I have a wireless mouse that works with the usb port). So it is fairly obvious that it the computer recognizes the device and that it is plugged in. :4-dontkno


Running a Dell Inspiron Laptop. About 4 years old. 

Processor: Intel (R) Pentium (R) M Processor 1.60 GHz

Memory: 504 MB Ram

If anyone solves this please please let me know. I can't find the installation CD for the web cam as It is probably at my home 2 hours away or in Germany. :sigh:

I am a student and I bought the webcam from a store called Saturn (basically its Best Buy) in Germany when I was over there on an exchange program.

Even if I could find the original packaging I think it is mostly in German.:upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i bought one of these the software that came with it was years old
i downloaded the latest software
i put it down to running win7 for it not working but it was the same on vista i ended up taking it back and getting a logitech which worked on vista straight away and as a generic on win7

this is the link to the latest,you need sp2 or later installed on the laptop

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...CE&type=Webcams&name=VX3000&os=XP_SP2&lang=en


----------



## animaehawk (Feb 22, 2009)

I did that, downloaded the software, followed the directions and it still didn't work. 

I am using Windows XP not Windows Vista by the way.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is sp2 or sp3 installed


----------



## animaehawk (Feb 22, 2009)

I just uninstalled and then reinstalled the link you gave me. It didn't work. Exact same problem. I think the link you gave me is the exact same one I had tried earlier when I gave my first post (with the link I had used). 

As for Sp2 or Sp3 ....I have no idea what that means. Do explain.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sp2= service pack 2
in the start menu/programs/system tools
click on system information and see what it lists as your operating system
windows xp
windows xpsp1
windows xpsp2
windows xpsp3


----------



## animaehawk (Feb 22, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP 

Professional

Version 2002

Service pack 2

(I think that hopefully answers the question)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes that's ok
rma the camera


----------



## animaehawk (Feb 22, 2009)

RMA? I don't know that abbreviation.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take it back


----------

